# 70s 17 mako tiller skiff?



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm also a tiller guy. A 50hp with the right prop will plane with 5 aboard. I wouldn't want to travel long distances hanging on to a 50hp. Tiller boats do have more open space and secured coolers act as seats,storage, cooler and live wells.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

What about a stick steer? They're not my thing but a lot of folks like the compromise.


----------



## hgj (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting I can’t say I’ve ever seen one but I guess I could make a small nub on the gunnelI for controls . I had kicked around SMALL side console -knew you all would have good ideas keep ‘‘em coming, thanks


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Rig it out like that waterman tribute in For Sale section that would be nice i believe it would make a nice tiller rig i had a 17 mako they are narrower than most ,they have a nice controlled slide in turns i bet would be fun with tiller 😁👍😎due to no planning stakes, prolly should have kept it but i got it to flip .....


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

i went mini side console with mech steering and LOVE IT









if you ask me a tiler sucks to run all day. I did it for the entire year on my last build and quickly hated it.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

OMG 😲 He Said Tillers sucks on microskiff.com 🤐 
Mutiny on the Flats 🤨 Who's Got the Plank ?


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> OMG 😲 He Said Tillers sucks on microskiff.com 🤐
> Mutiny on the Flats 🤨 Who's Got the Plank ?


I ran a tiller with extension for my last build. I fished alot (launched 5 days a week, I own my own retail gallery make my hours etc etc). 

I'll never run a tiller again if i can avoid it. a little extra $ on mech steering and remote throttle / shift is $ well spent.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

@david.riina ,Just Razzing ya 😋 what size suzuki is that ? How you like it how many hrs you got on it asking cause im about to repower my panga and it looks like yamaha F70 or 60 suzuki 🤔 with most votes for the F70 Right now ..


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

suzuki is new 25hp . only like 15 hrs still going easy. seems like a nice quiet engine but now and days i feel like everything is nice. i have a little yahama 9.9 on my micro skiff, it seems decent. vibrates alot though.

the suzuki is quiet. like very quiet. also so far sipping gas. but then again my boat weights like 600 lbs with the engine and a full tank so it doesn't take much to go 20 mph, and i haven't full throttle hammered down yet. i'll get a better idea of burn rate after the 20 hr service. i hooked up the suzuki to the simrad with the gateway cable to nema2k, and also have a fluid level sensor. i can get both tank level (seems pretty accruate so far) and burn rate.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

I'm running a tiller now. on my first boat. In some ways it's wonderful and I know I'll miss the the simplicity but my next boat will damn sure have a wheel.


----------

